# Things that Pee you off



## Indigo Bully Connection

Alrighty... we all know we each own a set of pet peeves that really gets your blood pumping. So why don't we tell each other? 

Here's my start...

When I'm cruising 50 miles an hour dow the road and some idiot comes to a complete stop to make a right hand turn into a parking lot. For pete's sakes ya'll you don't stop THEN turn! You slow down and continue in the new direction of which you desired!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Snitches..... And..... Hypocrites...... And I'll hit this thread up alot!!! Lmfao!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

great post.


drama of any kind is my major pet peeve


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Hmmm...

I hate being told to "hold on" when that person is the one who started talking to meee in the first place.


----------



## MISSAPBT

when im walking up town and people come out of a shop and just stand there! not look behind them to see if there in anyones way while loitering! GEZZZ

AND

when someone picks me up say from work or whatever, they have been sitting there for a good ten minutes, as soon as i sit in the car they roll a smoke! could you not have done that while you were waiting LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Yes people in doorways!!!!! 

People going the speed limit in the fast lane... There are people going the same speed in the slow lane....MOVE!!!! LOL


----------



## Leon

Not in any particular order.

Extremists of any kind
Peta
Ignorant people
People who don't flush the urinals.
Religious fundamentalists
Politicians
The rat jerks in the marketing dept
Dudes who beat up women
Reality tv
Gas prices
Running out of toilet paper
Anyone obnoxious
Irresponsible pet owners
....more to come..


----------



## 619luv

My pet peaves (plenty):

-people that come late for something when you get there early.
-spoiled sorority girls
-slow drivers in the fast lane.
-fast drivers in the slow lane.
-getting the yellow light and having to brake hard.
-people w/ bad breath.
-nosy neighbors.
-bronco fans.
-raider fans.
-cheaters at anything.
-liars.
-drama queens.(includes guys)
-perez hilton.
-slow service at a restaraunt.

to be continued LOL.


----------



## FloorCandy

Drama! I work with someone who has a blog and business based on learning from a bad situation 10 years ago...so why do I have to hear about her current situation, which is the same poop, different parties involved, every single day! She is a pity troll! But I'm too nice to say it, so I just smile and knod.


----------



## Leon

*EDIT*People using the disability scooters who aren't disabled- If you can walk--f**kin walk!
Emo kids - well go ahead and slit your wrists, no one cares.
People who change plans at the last moment.
People who let their pants ride down to their knees. - No it does not look cool, it looks retarded.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

.... Emo kids!!!!!!! Word leon!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

People who talk with country grammer but live nowhere near the south... People with foreign accents that were born in the us... And there parents were too!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

when I walk my dog in the morning and I still come home to poop on the bedroom floor. Maybe I'm just mad that she won't eat her kibble without the wet crap which gives her the poos.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

... I hate when you say something sincere and some a$$h0!e still tears you down for it .... Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

dan'sgrizz said:


> ... I hate when you say something sincere and some a$$h0!e still tears you down for it .... Grrrrrrrr


I'm guilty as charged... I can honestly say that I've done that... not intentionally mind you, but I have done it a couple of times to my old man. I don't think doug looks sincere when he truely is... I gueesss! lol

Hearing "shana"..."shana".... "Shana" every time I get on the computer gets under my skin.


----------



## Leon

Dudes with fanny packs - Need i say more?
Fortune cookies - thanks for that useless piece of information


----------



## alphamum82

I HAAAATE when people chew in my ears while we're on the phone, spit when they talk and it lands on me, and I HAAAAATE being put on hold when the person JUST called me. =)


----------



## Leon

MTV - What does the M stand for, definitely not music. 
Westboro baptist Church - If you hate America soo much, GTFO!
BSL - Misinterpreting dog bite statistics, fear mongering, spreading misinformation and ignorance.
Spiders - Nasty creepy crawlers.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Leon you are just so full of hate it isn't healthy.

I would have to say that my pet peeve is customers who do not read the WHOLE sign. There are words there please read them thank you. 

I don't like cliquey people either. i couldn't careless if you live in a nice house or run down shack, if you went to a great college or got your GED, if you make 100,000/yr or 10,000/yr. If you are a nice person I want to get to know you. We can learn something from everyone but if you exclude someone you are only hurting yourself.


----------



## Leon

MY MIKADO said:


> Leon you are just so full of hate it isn't healthy.


But it is good to talk about it..


----------



## MY MIKADO

yes it does if it helps you let go of some of that hatered. Go ahead spill what else bothers you?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

.... Peace mongers.....

Reality tv... Especially when it's scripted LOL


----------



## smokey_joe

People who have babies knowing good and well they can't take care of them. I can understand that things happen in the heat of passion and everything in life doesn't go as planned. But, after the first child, people should learn. I know people personally who have 5 kids with 5 different dads. They have no job, no ambitions, and most importantly, NO BIRTH CONTROL! And the men ain't no better. If you can't afford the child support for your first 15 kids, that might be a clue to wear a condom or stop sleeping around. I also can't stand it when people don't take care of their kids. They have the money to buy drugs or cigarettes, but not enough money to put food in their kid's mouth or decent clothes on their backs. Give me a break.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

smokey_joe said:


> People who have babies knowing good and well they can't take care of them. I can understand that things happen in the heat of passion and everything in life doesn't go as planned. But, after the first child, people should learn. I know people personally who have 5 kids with 5 different dads. They have no job, no ambitions, and most importantly, NO BIRTH CONTROL! And the men ain't no better. If you can't afford the child support for your first 15 kids, that might be a clue to wear a condom or stop sleeping around. I also can't stand it when people don't take care of their kids. They have the money to buy drugs or cigarettes, but not enough money to put food in their kid's mouth or decent clothes on their backs. Give me a break.


YES!!! I agree i know someone specifically this happens with....drives me CRAZY...poor kids


----------



## smokey_joe

I also hate it when people call for Joe 15 times while he's at work. I tell them he's not here and I'll have him call them. Seriously, their number will show up on the phone like 5 times after that. And then, when he finally gets home and calls them back, it's never anything important. STOP CALLING! If he hasn't called you back by now, he apparently doesn't want to talk to you. I also hate it when someone won't let you get off the phone. I hate talking on the phone as it is, and I can't handle more than about 10 minutes of talking about nothing. 

And, I hate it when work friends call me at home to talk about work. I just spent 8 hrs. with these people. I want to deal with my real life now, thanks.

I hate it when people come in and see a rented movie laying on the coffee table and they say, "Oh, that was so good..." and proceed to tell you the ending. Thanks. 

I hate it when people go on vacation and fuss about the locals. If you don't like it, go home.


----------



## mygirlmaile

-wipers that don't COMPLETELY wipe the windshield.
-people who leave their blinker on AFTER they've turned/switched lanes.
-people with no authority over me telling me what to do.
-people telling me were going to do something and then backing out.
-when you call someone and they don't answer but text RIGHT back asking what you wanted. Uhhh...answer the phone?
-ANYONE who acts better than anyone else.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

mygirlmaile said:


> -people who leave their blinker on AFTER they've turned/switched lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> or people who have a right hand blinker on in the far right lane.. are you merging onto the shoulder... idiot!
Click to expand...


----------



## FloorCandy

dan'sgrizz said:


> .... Peace mongers.....
> 
> Reality tv... Especially when it's scripted LOL


Reality TV is the death of creativity!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

i refuse to watch reality tv programming!!!! after real world 1 it all went down hill LOL


----------



## FloorCandy

dan'sgrizz said:


> i refuse to watch reality tv programming!!!! after real world 1 it all went down hill LOL


I wouldn't watch Lost until last year because I thought it was a reality show. I had never seen it, so I thought it was like Survivor, which I have never seen either. The people at work always send me youtube links to those talent shows, like i care, or have any idea what's going on.


----------



## bluefamily

*what pees me off???*



Leon said:


> Fat people using the disability scooters - Your fat not disabled--f**kin walk!
> Emo kids - well go ahead and slit your wrists, no one cares.
> People who change plans at the last moment.


Watch it buddy!! You are skating on thin ice in my book. Have you asked to walk in their shoes???? Maybe there is a reason you don't know about Hmmm???

You know what pees me off??? Folks that make snap judgements of others!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO

I have to agree with Bluefamily. I don't like it when people judge other people. Until you have walked in their shoes you have NO right to judge them.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Using something Dan does.


word.......compassion......


----------



## Leon

bluefamily said:


> Watch it buddy!! You are skating on thin ice in my book. Have you asked to walk in their shoes???? Maybe there is a reason you don't know about Hmmm???
> 
> You know what pees me off??? Folks that make snap judgments of others!!!


Snap judgments?...the last time i checked obesity is not a disability, and we are not talking about the morbidly obese here who are wheel chair bound. This is about the people who can walk, but are lazy to do so.

And yes i do look down on people who use services reserved for the disabled, because they are too lazy, like using the scooter and handicapped parking spots.



MY MIKADO said:


> I have to agree with Bluefamily. I don't like it when people judge other people. Until you have walked in their shoes you have NO right to judge them.


Judging is only bad when you make your claims based of assumptions. But when you see a person, who can walk perfectly, walk from their car, and use a scooter reserved for people who cant walk or have difficulty walking, because of their laziness and slight discomfort. Then you have every right to judge them based on the truth. Its how our justice system works.


----------



## Diesels_Mama

I can see why Leon would get mad about the big ones using the scooter. It kind of irks me to see them using it. Especially when i watched them walk perfectly fine over to it and just sit themselves in it while my husband is struggling to put one foot in front of the other. But anyways, here's my list:

-People who don't know how to merge onto a freeway by STOPPING at the yield sign in the merging lane to look back and see if the freeway is "clear."
-People who park in a handicap spot and they walk nonchalantly out of their car with a big smile on their face as they wave at me and my husband struggling to get his wheelchair out the back of the car (happened twice now!!!)
-when someone replaces the toilet paper roll and doesn't put it in the dispenser and leaves it laying about somewhere... too lazy to put it where it belongs?
-People who eat with their mouths open or just leaving their mouth open... (are you too dumb to even close your mouth when your just standing there?)
-One uppers (in case u don't know what a one upper is, someone who listens to your story and makes up a story that's slightly better than yours)
-thugs, hooligans, gangsters, anyone who thinks it's "cool" to be ghetto

i think that's it... i'm sure i'll think of more in a bit! lol


----------



## Diesels_Mama

Leon said:


> Judging is only bad when you make your claims based of assumptions. But when you see a person, who can walk perfectly, walk from their car, and use a scooter reserved for people who cant walk or have difficulty walking, because of their laziness and slight discomfort. Then you have every right to judge them based on the truth. Its how our justice system works.


Yea, thats what i was talking about. i'm pretty big myself but not HUGE... and i see people my size getting in those scooters because they're just plain lazy. and they get handicap spaces too. I could get one for my husband but he refuses to be considered "handicapped" (macho thing i guess).


----------



## Leon

Diesels_Mama said:


> Yea, thats what i was talking about. i'm pretty big myself but not HUGE... and i see people my size getting in those scooters because they're just plain lazy. and they get handicap spaces too. I could get one for my husband but he refuses to be considered "handicapped" (macho thing i guess).


I really have nothing against anyone, i don't care how people choose to live their lives. But when you take up services reserved for someone else, you are denying who ever it is reserved for their right. When you go up and take up a handicap spot at the parking lot, you are denying a real handicapped person that spot. And yes it does really irritate me, because i seen people who cant barely walk walking, and here are people who are overweight but can walk just fine using scooters.

And what about the obese people who cant walk you say?..well if they cant walk they are classified disabled and this conversation is not about disabled people.

EDIT: it is a macho thing, my grand dad would never use anything reserved for the disabled lol.


----------



## Nyce22

i hate when i go somewhere with my family and my kid asks for something and i tell him no, and people are staring at me like im wrong and he should get whatever he wants...


----------



## Diesels_Mama

OOhh another thing i hate! is parents who have NO control over their kids after they tell their kids NO and STOP over and over and the kids don't listen and continue doing what they were doing... I know some people are a little sensitive to spanking children but i'm sorry, some kids just need to be spanked!

-loud obnoxious people
-people who let their cell phone ring in the movie theatre and proceed to ANSWER it and have a CONVERSATION while the movie is playing! i just wanna throw my whole bucket of popcorn at them...
-anybody who walks into a smoking area and asks you to put your cigarette out (you're in a smoke pit for F***s sake!!)
-highschool students at an adult party (and whoever invited them)
-parents who have kids who don't have the means to even support a family (like my husband's sister! two kids, no job, and the father also has no job! moochers!!! it's not fair! i want kids and i know i'd be a good mom!)
-LIARS


----------



## alphamum82

Diesels_Mama said:


> -One uppers (in case u don't know what a one upper is, someone who listens to your story and makes up a story that's slightly better than yours)


OMG SERIOUSLY!!!!!!! I hate having to "Compete" with my friends for who has the sexiest husband =) Especially since I'll always win LMAO!!!! :hammer::hammer:


----------



## alphamum82

Diesels_Mama said:


> OOhh another thing i hate! is parents who have NO control over their kids after they tell their kids NO over and over and the kids don't listen and continue doing what they were doing... I know some people are a little sensitive to spanking children but i'm sorry, some kids just need to be spanked!


LOL I agree there. My kids know better than to throw a fit in the store or even at home. I don't allow it so why should any one else?? It's annoying.


----------



## Leon

Parents who cant control their kids should wonder, if your kids don't respect you, how do you expect them to respect other people and society. Sometimes it takes more than a stern warning and scolding to put kids back in the right direction.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i hae compliments ahhaah! i do not take them well and when pl compliment over and over it drives me CRAZYYYY i dont know how to say anything other then "thanks" lol

i also hate when ur walking around (say a mall) and someone just stops. WTF! THERE ARE PPL BEHIND U MORON! or slow walkers.... man im so rude when it comes to slow walkers. 

i hate ppl who talk in movies too.... mannnnnnnnnnn i have gotten into so many fights cuz i tell them to shut up! lol... i hate movie talkrs

i think my biggest pet peeve of all is loud ghetto highschool kids... i HHATTTEEE when they are all screaming in ebonics "yall don knw yall d0n knw imma hafta beat yo ass.....yadayada" soooo annoying i feel like tellin them to get an education and SHUT THE **** UP! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO

Must people is the south that use scooters and handicapp parking space when they don't need them. Up here if you do not have the proper stickers on your cars your car is towed. Drs do not just hand them out either My mama who couldn't walk more than 2ft without her heart going into fibulations couldn't get one. 

I don't think it is a macho thing I think it is a ride thing. People do not have pride anymore. That is why their children act so terrible too.


----------



## BedlamBully

Bad Grammer
Stupid People
Slow Moving People.
Really just people. Haha


----------



## Hirihat

a few of mine...
~really bad grammar/spelling
~irresponsible breeders/owners
~extremists (any variety)
~people who down education
~bad drivers in general
~people bargaining with their kids to get them to behave
~old people driving 12 miles an hour in the 55 zone during rush hour because THEY have no where to be!
~dr.'s who make you wait forever
~people who have no respect for others
~kids at 10 talking about "getting their respect"
~people who cannot acknowledge that there are other ways to do things besides their own and berate anyone who doesn't do it their way
~people who stuff religion of any flavor down others' throats
~people who park in 2 & 3 spaces at stores
~people who block shopping aisles
~racists
~liars
~cheats (this includes video games)
~people who throw things at concerts
~people who do not accept responsiility for their actions
~able people who park in handicapped for ANY reason

there are lots of others.....I'm kind of type-A (read: picky a$$hole!) so I tend to be particular and harsh even though I try not to.....at least I admit I suck! LOL


----------



## Diesels_Mama

I think my husband just refuses to be considered handicapped.  
Except when he's home, then it's Can you do this, can you do that! but I have Caaaancer!!! lol... he's kidding around though.

hmm... another thing that sucks is when something devestating happens to you and someone comes along and says,"Oh i know exactly how you feel!!!That happened to me too, He/she/you'll get over it. I did" Sometimes some people just need someone to LISTEN not RELATE.

-when a few of my friends date stupid guys and ask me for advice and i tell them to leave the guy. They leave them and they go right back. ( i don't always tell them to leave the guy, only if the guy beats the woman or is a total A**)
wow, i have a lot of hate too! lol... i just get so irritated with stupid people i guess...


----------



## Leon

Hirihat said:


> ~cheats (this includes video games)


Hey, sometimes you just want to get to the good parts without playing thought the boring parts lol. Especially some RPG's that are poorly made with bad starting storylines, where the beginning stages are soooo boring. You just want to LvL up already.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Leon said:


> Hey, sometimes you just want to get to the good parts without playing thought the boring parts lol. Especially some RPG's that are poorly made with bad starting storylines, where the beginning stages are soooo boring. You just want to LvL up already.


booooooo!!! that dont matter. the game wascreated to be played not skipped over. hahah im never playing video games with u leon.... ill end up beatin u up in real life haha:hammer:


----------



## Diesels_Mama

RICERS who try and race me on the way to the grocery store... lol!!!


----------



## Leon

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> booooooo!!! that dont matter. the game wascreated to be played not skipped over. hahah im never playing video games with u leon.... ill end up beatin u up in real life haha:hammer:


Well if the game was well made, you would never be motivated to cheat. But some games are just crappy, from the story lines, to the AI to character development. And you are tempted to cheat to make it interesting.

But i do agree that cheating in games when playing with others or Online is really low and deserved to be permanently banned from servers.

Celena, i will just hold you off with my longer arms...and you will just be swinging wildly in the air like a fish outta water..HA!


----------



## Hirihat

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> booooooo!!! that dont matter. the game wascreated to be played not skipped over. hahah im never playing video games with u leon.... ill end up beatin u up in real life haha:hammer:


We could beat him down together!! LOL


----------



## Leon

Hirihat said:


> We could beat him down together!! LOL


Wouldn't that be considered cheating?...2 vs 1...you hypocrites! lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ahaha i never said he could help lol..... so HES THE CHEATER lmao.... but for real leon, ill bite ur ankles and ankle biting is NOOOO joke lol


----------



## BedlamBully

I use Video Game Cheats when I get stuck...the cheats work because the programmers WROTE them into the game lol...to technically the game was created for cheaters in the first place. 

Ha take that.


----------



## Hirihat

Leon said:


> Celena, i will just hold you off with my longer arms...and you will just be swinging wildly in the air like a fish outta water..HA!


2 girls with short arms is not really cheating since we are just trying to match arm length! LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

BedlamBully said:


> I use Video Game Cheats when I get stuck...the cheats work because the programmers WROTE them into the game lol...to technically the game was created for cheaters in the first place.
> 
> Ha take that.


baaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh my best buddy is a CHEATER!!! i cant take this madness!:hammer:


----------



## Leon

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ahaha i never said he could help lol..... so HES THE CHEATER lmao.... but for real leon, ill bite ur ankles and ankle biting is NOOOO joke lol


We will be fighting, and he runs behind me and hits me with a metal chair on the back of my head. LOL.

As for ankle biting, Ill just wear my socks that i haven't changed for a week...i hope you like the smell of rotten moldy cheese.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Leon said:


> We will be fighting, and he runs behind me and hits me with a metal chair on the back of my head. LOL.
> 
> As for ankle biting, Ill just wear my socks that i haven't changed for a week...i hope you like the smell of rotten moldy cheese.


FA SHO! 

but more for pet peeves, i hateeeeeeeeee going to bed with dishes in the sink ha


----------



## Diesels_Mama

people who beat around the bush... you want something SAY IT!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ohhhhhhhhhhh i HATE ppl who sugar coat things... lol 

if u think i look fat in this dress TELL ME GOSH DANGIT!


----------



## Leon

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> if u think i look fat in this dress TELL ME GOSH DANGIT!


So you can kill me? no thanks...you look awesome!


----------



## Diesels_Mama

lol... Girls who wear pants that is TOO TIGHT and create a muffin top with their tummy and also wear a tight shirt prancin around like they Hot S***


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Diesels_Mama said:


> lol... Girls who wear pants that is TOO TIGHT and create a muffin top with their tummy and also wear a tight shirt prancin around like they Hot S***


ahahaha i know wat ur talking about!!!!! ahahahahahahahaha dont u effin LOVE those girls ahahha cuz they are sooo sexy.

man i dont know who told them that was sexy but GEEEZZZ its okay to wear a size10 girl u dont need that size 5 lol


----------



## Diesels_Mama

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ahahaha i know wat ur talking about!!!!! ahahahahahahahaha dont u effin LOVE those girls ahahha cuz they are sooo sexy.
> 
> man i dont know who told them that was sexy but GEEEZZZ its okay to wear a size10 girl u dont need that size 5 lol


I can go on and on what other girls do that make me so pee'd off! 
how bout, girls who look at your man when you're standing right there!! like he's gonna leave me for you right then and there... GRRRRR... i just wanna walk over and punch em in the face!


----------



## Leon

Womens psychology...tell us one thing but mean the complete opposite.

Oh you don't need to get me anything for my b'day, i don't need anything. And we are like ok cool...and come b'day..we are sleeping on the couch...whats that all about.

Or they say how much they hate valentines day and come valentines day.."ooh how cute he gave her that..how come you didn't get me anything?"

you think i am fat..tell me the truth...ok..your look a little fat...omg i dont believe you think i look fat..your soo mean..


----------



## Hirihat

what about people who try to turn EVERYTHING into an arguement???


----------



## ~StangChick~

dan'sgrizz said:


> Yes people in doorways!!!!!
> 
> People going the speed limit in the fast lane... There are people going the same speed in the slow lane....MOVE!!!! LOL


I hate this so much especially when they don't move and you have to pass on the right..ignorance!


----------



## Diesels_Mama

Leon said:


> Womens psychology...tell us one thing but mean the complete opposite.
> 
> Oh you don't need to get me anything for my b'day, i don't need anything. And we are like ok cool...and come b'day..we are sleeping on the couch...whats that all about.
> 
> Or they say how much they hate valentines day and come valentines day.."ooh how cute he gave her that..how come you didn't get me anything?"
> 
> you think i am fat..tell me the truth...ok..your look a little fat...omg i dont believe you think i look fat..your soo mean..


not all women are like that! those women are the one's who play mind games and believe that if you tell them something, they think you'll KNOW what they're REALLy thinking! i know better than that. I work with all guys so i know how men think. Men are really SIMPLE minded... you tell them what you want they'll either ignore it or get it for you. which goes back to why i hate people who beat around the bush! lol...


----------



## alphamum82

I hate jealousy. Women AND men alike who are so jealous over something as simple as LOOKING at another member of the opposite sex or talking/flirting. Harmless. If you're so jealous because I looked over at your man then you, yourself have issues. Look at my man! I know he's sexy. You can even tell him that! I don't care! I know where his sexy ass will be later on.  Jealousy is sickening to me and a waste of perfectly good happiness. Grow the eff up women.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

alphamum82 said:


> I hate jealousy. Women AND men alike who are so jealous over something as simple as LOOKING at another member of the opposite sex or talking/flirting. Harmless. If you're so jealous because I looked over at your man then you, yourself have issues. Look at my man! I know he's sexy. You can even tell him that! I don't care! I know where his sexy ass will be later on.  Jealousy is sickening to me and a waste of perfectly good happiness. Grow the eff up women.


:goodpost:

GOOD STUFF erika... i take it as a compliment.. once my sister my ex and i were at the bar, and the bartender thought my guy was hott... hey WE ALL GOT FREE DRINKS i kept telling him "just keep flirting baby, oh another beer plz"  lol


----------



## smokey_joe

I keep telling Joe to get us a good woman. He needs to find us a woman that will cook, clean, and do laundry. I'll even sleep on the couch if she'll just clean the dang house. LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hmmmm i like to clean.. but cook... no can do


----------



## PeanutsMommy

people that dont pick up after themselves...i am not a maid


----------



## alphamum82

PeanutsMommy said:


> people that dont pick up after themselves...i am not a maid


UGH I KNOW!!!! Hubby's a coal miner and he leaves coal dust all over the place. I especially hate it on days I've cleaned my bum off.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

alphamum82 said:


> UGH I KNOW!!!! Hubby's a coal miner and he leaves coal dust all over the place. I especially hate it on days I've cleaned my bum off.


coal miner! oh man thats hot **drools**


----------



## alphamum82

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> coal miner! oh man thats hot **drools**


It totally is. =)


----------



## PeanutsMommy

alphamum82 said:


> UGH I KNOW!!!! Hubby's a coal miner and he leaves coal dust all over the place. I especially hate it on days I've cleaned my bum off.


ha! my husband i expect to pick up after its my job  its everyone else at my house!!


----------



## alphamum82

lmao no no he has two arms and two legs. Tired or not, the washer's not far from where he strips haha


----------



## meganc66

-the people on jerry springer pee me off!!!!!
-the 12 year old kids that wear pants that drag on the ground... i saw a boy that had on 3 pairs of pants and the last pair he was LITERALLY holding them up with his knees. c'mon moms what the eff!!!
-parents that are total pushovers. i'll tell your effin kids what to do, why don't you try it sometime
-when families go to a nice restaurant with their small children and let them scream and scream. there IS a bathroom you could take them to... or outside......
-the boyfriend expects me to cook. and when i tell him to make food he heats up some hotdogs and chili -________________- but when i cook its porkchops and chicken parmesan and burritos and blah blah blaaaaaah
-males that catcall me all the time. get a friggin life
-people that act afraid of my dogs
-when people get snotty with me when they see i own 3 dogs. seriously thats not a lot.
-etc. i'm hatefull hahhaha


----------



## Hirihat

meganc66 said:


> -the people on jerry springer pee me off!!!!!
> -the 12 year old kids that wear pants that drag on the ground... i saw a boy that had on 3 pairs of pants and the last pair he was LITERALLY holding them up with his knees. c'mon moms what the eff!!!
> -parents that are total pushovers. i'll tell your effin kids what to do, why don't you try it sometime
> -when families go to a nice restaurant with their small children and let them scream and scream. there IS a bathroom you could take them to... or outside......
> -the boyfriend expects me to cook. and when i tell him to make food he heats up some hotdogs and chili -________________- but when i cook its porkchops and chicken parmesan and burritos and blah blah blaaaaaah
> -males that catcall me all the time. get a friggin life
> -people that act afraid of my dogs
> -when people get snotty with me when they see i own 3 dogs. seriously thats not a lot.
> -etc. i'm hatefull hahhaha


I don't think you're hateful! My short list was waaaay longer!! 
3 dogs isn't a lot....I have 7! Compared to you, I'm a hoarder!! LOL


----------



## Nyce22

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> GOOD STUFF erika... i take it as a compliment.. once my sister my ex and i were at the bar, and the bartender thought my guy was hott... hey WE ALL GOT FREE DRINKS i kept telling him "just keep flirting baby, oh another beer plz"  lol


i totally 2nd this notion!!!!! thats right ladies and gents, grow UP!! lol


----------



## Leon

meganc66 said:


> -the boyfriend expects me to cook. and when i tell him to make food he heats up some hotdogs and chili -________________- but when i cook its porkchops and chicken parmesan and burritos and blah blah blaaaaaah


Trust me, you don't want us making pork chops or chicken Parmesan, or anything that requires cooking. I mean you do value your house don't you?


----------



## 619luv

Wow there must be alot of pissed off people here on these forums!! LOL!

I wanted to add to my list on pg 1.

-Bad connection when playing COD4
-Slow INTERNET
-Slow computers
-shallow people
-younger siblings LOL
-people that laugh at other people's jokes that arent even funny
-people that tell those jokes.

Ill add more later LOL


----------



## Nyce22

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hmmmm i like to clean.. but cook... no can do


i love to cook and i am damn good at it also... but i will cook all day long everyday as long as i dont have to do the dishes lmao!!!


----------



## sw_df27

I have to agree I cook everynight even on weekends after working a 40hr week and take care of all 4 dogs I could do with out the cleaning dishes I hate that!!!!!


----------



## Leon

Pro athletes who use steroids. 
Banks who screw people out of their hard earned money. 
Main stream media.
Kim Jon il


----------



## alphamum82

I hate when a bank takes out a late fee then a TON of little fees after that. Hello.....Cut it out!!! LOL


----------



## bluefamily

*clarification is good*



Leon said:


> Snap judgments?...the last time i checked obesity is not a disability, and we are not talking about the morbidly obese here who are wheel chair bound. This is about the people who can walk, but are lazy to do so.
> 
> And yes i do look down on people who use services reserved for the disabled, because they are too lazy, like using the scooter and handicapped parking spots.
> 
> Judging is only bad when you make your claims based of assumptions. But when you see a person, who can walk perfectly, walk from their car, and use a scooter reserved for people who cant walk or have difficulty walking, because of their laziness and slight discomfort. Then you have every right to judge them based on the truth. Its how our justice system works.


Clarification is always good. Thanks.


----------



## MISSAPBT

BedlamBully said:


> Bad Grammer
> Stupid People
> Slow Moving People.
> Really just people. Haha


haha i love it!
ditto


----------



## meganc66

Leon said:


> Trust me, you don't want us making pork chops or chicken Parmesan, or anything that requires cooking. I mean you do value your house don't you?


that's very true. i would be afraid to relax while you guys were attempting to create a meal. hahhhaha!!!!

-i decided i hate this stupid game that i am playing!!!! its on the wii cuz our xbox 360 broke and the stupid remote either isn't working well or this game is just too annoyingly difficult!! i've been at this same part for over 30 minutes so i'm taking a cool off time..... hmmm.........
-being forced to return phone calls by my boss
-rude people that call and demand things from me on the work phone
-people that always accuse me of doing things to their dog when i dont do them
-people calling me 'that girl' while im at work. I DO HAVE A NAAAAME. -____-


----------



## dan'sgrizz

....people who point...people who over react...thieves...liars...people who feel bad for themselves(I'll give you something to feel bad about...cowards...people who are scared of life...scared to die...people that have crazy names and get pissed when you can't say them right(get a nick name LOL)...the smell of popcorn...waiters that expect a tip(your shit job deserves NOTHING!!! Btw I always tip but tell them they are shit!!!)...horrible drivers (it ain't rocket science you fool!!!!!)...the overlyhappy(slap that shit eating grin off your face)...the healthnut(I know what I eat is unhealthy, I also know what you eat tastes like cardboard!)...prius drivers who drive in the carpool lane extra slow(omg we see you are trying to save the environent make your point elsewhere)... Environental activists that no nothing of the environent(go live in the wilderness then come tell me how to save it wannabe hippy)...more to come....


----------



## pitbullgirl22

If I cook you do the dishes! This is not a negotiation!
I hate it when people leave the bread open, I closed it why can't you?
If you use the last of the toilet paper put more out! Common sense people!
People who turn without using their blinkers while you've been sittin there for 5 min waitin to see what the h*** they are doin. Grrrrrrr...
People who try to give me unwanted advice bout my kid or dogs. If I want advice I'll ask for it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

619luv said:


> Wow there must be alot of pissed off people here on these forums!! LOL!
> 
> I wanted to add to my list on pg 1.
> 
> -Bad connection when playing COD4
> -Slow INTERNET
> -Slow computers
> -shallow people
> -younger siblings LOL
> -people that laugh at other people's jokes that arent even funny
> -people that tell those jokes.
> 
> Ill add more later LOL


OMG BAD CONNECTION COD!!!! I HATE NOTHING MORE THEN LAGGG MAANNN

i ahte it, i will have shot some mofo like 10 times, and one shot and im dead... lol i dont know how many times i have thrown the controller and yelled at comcast for their sorry internet haha


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dan'sgrizz said:


> prius drivers who drive in the carpool lane extra slow(omg we see you are trying to save the environent make your point elsewhere).....


OMG THIS IS THE BEST ONE!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## smokey_joe

OOOhhh, now I don't like bad tippers. I was a waitress when I was 17 and that's the hardest job I've ever had. I had cracks in my feet from standing on them all day. I only made $2.15 p/hr, so the tips were necessary. I worked with single mothers raising 3 kids on those wages, and I could barely afford the gas to work. Waiters expect the tip because you chose to eat in an establishment with a serving staff. You could have always went somewhere else. Even when the service is bad, I leave at least $3 if I'm by myself.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

smokey_joe said:


> OOOhhh, now I don't like bad tippers. I was a waitress when I was 17 and that's the hardest job I've ever had. I had cracks in my feet from standing on them all day. I only made $2.15 p/hr, so the tips were necessary. I worked with single mothers raising 3 kids on those wages, and I could barely afford the gas to work. Waiters expect the tip because you chose to eat in an establishment with a serving staff. You could have always went somewhere else. Even when the service is bad, I leave at least $3 if I'm by myself.


I always give a good tip... have to... i managed chuck e cheese (everyone laugh go ahead) and i knwo its a tough job lol.

good tips good karma


----------



## PeanutsMommy

you always tip even if the service is bad..if it is THAT bad you tell them so they can do a better job next time but still tip


----------



## Leon

Kanye west..man what a egotistical jerk.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Leon said:


> Kanye west..man what a egotistical jerk.


AHAHHAHAHAH man leon.... ur are a funny guy... i hate

LIL MAMA! omg SHUT THE FUDGE UP ALREADY....:hammer:


----------



## 619luv

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> OMG BAD CONNECTION COD!!!! I HATE NOTHING MORE THEN LAGGG MAANNN
> 
> i ahte it, i will have shot some mofo like 10 times, and one shot and im dead... lol i dont know how many times i have thrown the controller and yelled at comcast for their sorry internet haha


hey loca..have you seen the call of duty modern warfare 2 previews yet?!?!
OMG you will cream your pants..or skirt.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Leon said:


> Kanye west..man what a egotistical jerk.


:goodpost:

I got a thing against ALOT of rappers... why am i suposed to give you respect for selling crack n rhyming?! what else have you done with your many millions besides buy cars and houses?! how bout you donate a little money or time to a charity instead of smoking it all LOL...idk...i find them undeserving of there fame and money....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

619luv said:


> hey loca..have you seen the call of duty modern warfare 2 previews yet?!?!
> OMG you will cream your pants..or skirt.


i have! and i did. hahahahah:hammer:


----------



## dan'sgrizz

...girls that find money attractive in a guy....see how attractive he is when you get slapped with a prenup!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

PeanutsMommy said:


> you always tip even if the service is bad..if it is THAT bad you tell them so they can do a better job next time but still tip


HECK no! If my server sucks I will NOT leave a tip! I leave a 20.00 no matter what the bill is for exceptional service. about 10 for ok service and 5 for mediocore... and NOTHING for crap butt service. If the kitchen is bogged down or messes up i don't let that affect my tip.

I can't stand it when someone tries to give me directions over the phone while i'm driving in a place the person has never been before... MAPQUEST is NOT the GOLDEN RULE darnit!! Errr that crap gets under my skin lol.


----------



## 619luv

dan'sgrizz said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I got a thing against ALOT of rappers... why am i suposed to give you respect for selling crack n rhyming?! what else have you done with your many millions besides buy cars and houses?! how bout you donate a little money or time to a charity instead of smoking it all LOL...idk...i find them undeserving of there fame and money....


Dan = rhyme stealer. I hope you didn't forget I caught you. you know you like the rappers dont deny

-rhyme stealers go on the list....LOL


----------



## smokey_joe

dan'sgrizz said:


> ...girls that find money attractive in a guy....see how attractive he is when you get slapped with a prenup!


What else is there to look for in a man????

Kidding... I make my own money.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dan'sgrizz said:


> ...girls that find money attractive in a guy....see how attractive he is when you get slapped with a prenup!


i like to brag.... i dont think it would be very fun moochin off ppl lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz

619luv said:


> you know you like the rappers dont deny


dont get me started brother.... im just happy to be alive 

LOL btw i didnt put it in a song LOL and didnt claim it was mine... i merely stated it LOL.....on another note...

-people who rep area codes (HAHAHAHAHAHA) what hapens when they change it? wont you feel silly....


----------



## dan'sgrizz

....vegetarians that get mad at me for eating meat.... well you arent eating it... someone has to get rid of it!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dan'sgrizz said:


> dont get me started brother.... im just happy to be alive
> 
> LOL btw i didnt put it in a song LOL and didnt claim it was mine... i merely stated it LOL.....on another note...
> 
> -people who rep area codes (HAHAHAHAHAHA) what hapens when they change it? wont you feel silly....


ahahahahh I HELLA REP AREA CODE 408 (its my bday) lol


----------



## smith family kennels

ok first off i want to say that some people like me have kids with mental problems and controling them in public is sometimes hard to do even if i beat there ass it does nothing but put on a bigger scene cause he knows im pissed its called ODD and its how his brain is wired kind of like his daddy and getting a kick out of pissing people off lol. 

now things that pee me off.

people that drive really slow in the fast lane im a speed demon get the hell out of my way

people that talk on their cell phones while driving when they can barely stay in their lane normally. The ones that text while driving are worst but i do it myself the key is you have to be able to walk and chew gum at the same time if you cant do more than one thing at once with out screwing up keep both hands on the freakin wheel please!

People that love to talk s*** just cause they can (excludes my husband cause i chose to live with him so its my problem) Nobody cares

Parents that little there 10 year olds wear shorts and skirts that show there a** when they bend over. Want grandchildren soon?

People that are scared of my dogs

People that think they know everything 

People that always have something to b*t*h about 

People with slow cars with loud mufflers trying to race me down the road if i wanted to race you I would come home and get my crotch rocket im not stupid I know my cavalier tops out at 98 its a go getter not a showboater its a CAV-A-LIER for goodness sakes 

I hate it when the Joahva's witnesses come to my house. If no body answered the front door then why the hell would you go to the back door where all the pitbulls are im sorry my 6 month old pup that was tied to the steps cause he s*** in my house grapped your ankle he felt threatend he never saw a old black lady wearing a dress that was made in the 60's before . As a matter of fact i live in a town with 3 black people why the hell would you come knocking door to door at 6 am on a saturday morning and then go to back doors when somebody doesnt answer Do you have a Death Wish?

I hate it when people talk nice to your face and then talk like your trash behind your back. Speak up what are you scared?

I hate wanna bes

I hate people that try to keep up with the jones' If your broke a** cant afford it dont buy it

I hate people that brag on little things like they are better than everyone else Like I care about expensive car I got better things to spend my money on thank you

People go to the 5 to 10 items line that have a buggy full of s***

byb

paperhangers

stupid people

really bad music

I just hate people all together I dont know why im typing this 

Im anti_people totally anti social a hermit


----------



## dan'sgrizz

smith family kennels said:


> I just hate people all together I dont know why im typing this
> 
> Im anti_people totally anti social a hermit


ILL HOP ON THE BANDWAGON!!! lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

good thread... points to the OP and thread!


----------



## MISSAPBT

+1 !!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

pants...

i dont want my pants lower then my hip bones (i have pointy hips) and i dont want them up at my belly button..seems like no one makes them in between anymore..


----------



## alphamum82

dan'sgrizz said:


> ....people who point...people who over react...thieves...liars...people who feel bad for themselves(I'll give you something to feel bad about...cowards...people who are scared of life...scared to die...people that have crazy names and get pissed when you can't say them right(get a nick name LOL)...the smell of popcorn...waiters that expect a tip(your shit job deserves NOTHING!!! Btw I always tip but tell them they are shit!!!)...horrible drivers (it ain't rocket science you fool!!!!!)...the overlyhappy(slap that shit eating grin off your face)...the healthnut(I know what I eat is unhealthy, I also know what you eat tastes like cardboard!)...prius drivers who drive in the carpool lane extra slow(omg we see you are trying to save the environent make your point elsewhere)... Environental activists that no nothing of the environent(go live in the wilderness then come tell me how to save it wannabe hippy)...more to come....


Quick question: Who would grin while eating shit? :rofl:


----------



## alphamum82

dan'sgrizz said:


> ...girls that find money attractive in a guy....see how attractive he is when you get slapped with a prenup!


RIGHT!?!?!?!? If a woman wants money, get a damn job!!!! Don't rely on the man.


----------



## alphamum82

smith family kennels said:


> I hate it when the Joahva's witnesses come to my house. If no body answered the front door then why the hell would you go to the back door where all the pitbulls are im sorry my 6 month old pup that was tied to the steps cause he s*** in my house grapped your ankle he felt threatend he never saw a old black lady wearing a dress that was made in the 60's before . As a matter of fact i live in a town with 3 black people why the hell would you come knocking door to door at 6 am on a saturday morning and then go to back doors when somebody doesnt answer Do you have a Death Wish?


OMG YES! When they come to my door, I don't hide, I just sit there and I don't have curtains over my french glass doors. They stare at me and wave at me and my dogs are at the door jumping up and down barking and I let them. They get tired but holy crap, stand there, staring at me for 10 minutes before deciding to go away. I'm not a nice woman. If you're not gone in 10 minutes, I'll grab the gun and point it at your head. GO THE EFF AWAY! Got the point????


----------



## MISSAPBT

When people judge my dog based on their ignorance!

Geting woken up by Stages snoring and have to tell him to SHUT UP 10 times a night.

Customers that dont understand that you cant make a 6 x 4 picture into a 10 x 10. THE RATIO DOESNT GO, but try telling them that!


----------



## Mali_Blu

Being put on hold!


----------



## Leon

So i went to the gym today, and i have a few..

People who don't wipe down machines after they use it.
People who sit on a workout machine and talk on their cell phones.
People who i can smell from the other end of the weight room.

And the most important one..
Stop walking around naked in the bathrooms, its good that you took a shower..but you should immediately get changed, not parade around naked, stopping to chit chat, even stopping to fix your hair while your Wong is hanging out..its even worse when there is a bunch of them..turns into a sausage fest...its quiet traumatizing.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Leon said:


> So i went to the gym today, and i have a few..
> 
> People who don't wipe down machines after they use it.
> People who sit on a workout machine and talk on their cell phones.
> People who i can smell from the other end of the weight room.
> 
> And the most important one..
> Stop walking around naked in the bathrooms, its good that you took a shower..but you should immediately get changed, not parade around naked, stopping to chit chat, even stopping to fix your hair while your Wong is hanging out..its even worse when there is a bunch of them..turns into a sausage fest...its quiet traumatizing.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

okay one thing that Peanut does on walks.....stops at every tree now that he learned to lift his leg. also on that note sometimes he lifts his leg to poop now on trees...i think he is happy he figured out the leg lifting thing he just doesnt know its not for pooping...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

PeanutsMommy said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> okay one thing that Peanut does on walks.....stops at every tree now that he learned to lift his leg. also on that note sometimes he lifts his leg to poop now on trees...i think he is happy he figured out the leg lifting thing he just doesnt know its not for pooping...


Maverick ONLY lifts his leg to poop on stuff lmfao!!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

dan'sgrizz said:


> Maverick ONLY lifts his leg to poop on stuff lmfao!!!!!


maverick does this too?!?! that is good to know...when Peanut first started it i thought he had a scrambled brain that is not why you lift your leg! glad hes normal.


----------



## smokey_joe

Sadies, my female, lifts her leg to pee on stuff on walks. Crazy girl.


----------



## American_Pit13

smokey_joe said:


> People who have babies knowing good and well they can't take care of them. I can understand that things happen in the heat of passion and everything in life doesn't go as planned. But, after the first child, people should learn. I know people personally who have 5 kids with 5 different dads. They have no job, no ambitions, and most importantly, NO BIRTH CONTROL! And the men ain't no better. If you can't afford the child support for your first 15 kids, that might be a clue to wear a condom or stop sleeping around. I also can't stand it when people don't take care of their kids. They have the money to buy drugs or cigarettes, but not enough money to put food in their kid's mouth or decent clothes on their backs. Give me a break.


Thats funny I was just thinking the other day you know how we get about irresponsibly breeding overpopulated dogs? I wounder if Gynecologist get the same way with overpopulating parents who just keep breeding and they just see these women keep coming in child after child with different fathers and different diseases...... Hmmmmmm

This is not including good/healthy mothers that have multiple kids


----------



## 619luv

dan'sgrizz said:


> dont get me started brother.... im just happy to be alive
> 
> LOL btw i didnt put it in a song LOL and didnt claim it was mine... i merely stated it LOL.....on another note...
> 
> -people who rep area codes (HAHAHAHAHAHA) what hapens when they change it? wont you feel silly....


Hell no its not changing i am 619 till i die LOL.

More things that piss me of:

-Habitual texters. (loca might oppose to this LOL)
-People that bring you to their homes and its really messy. GROSS
-Lame guys who try to hit on Fine women and have no game and they think they do.
-People that turn you down after you've offered them help.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

american_pit13 said:


> Thats funny I was just thinking the other day you know how we get about irresponsibly breeding overpopulated dogs? I wounder if Gynecologist get the same way with overpopulating parents who just keep breeding and they just see these women keep coming in child after child with different fathers and different diseases...... Hmmmmmm
> 
> This is not including good/healthy mothers that have multiple kids


i think about this all the time....but i kind of think of it in the sense of responsible breeders who have a reason to breed and byb that do it for money...should be the same way with people..too many animals is easy to take care of (sadly) too many unwated children is not..


----------



## FloorCandy

american_pit13 said:


> Thats funny I was just thinking the other day you know how we get about irresponsibly breeding overpopulated dogs? I wounder if Gynecologist get the same way with overpopulating parents who just keep breeding and they just see these women keep coming in child after child with different fathers and different diseases...... Hmmmmmm
> 
> This is not including good/healthy mothers that have multiple kids


Someone in my family does this, and it makes me so damn mad, she has 4 children, all different men, and the current one does not work and never has in the past 5 years. They get welfare, and housing assistance, and huge tax returns, and they waste every dime, and then constantly ask their family for money. She gets over 10k a year from her dad tax free, while her man sits on his ass. GRRRRRRR, I'm all pissed just thinking about it! They have a huge flat screen TV, every cable channel imaginable, new furniture, new computers, fancy phones, new cars...while I save every penny, and act responsibly, and then she thinks she is entitled to our money!


----------



## Diesels_Mama

alphamum82 said:


> I hate jealousy. Women AND men alike who are so jealous over something as simple as LOOKING at another member of the opposite sex or talking/flirting. Harmless. If you're so jealous because I looked over at your man then you, yourself have issues. Look at my man! I know he's sexy. You can even tell him that! I don't care! I know where his sexy ass will be later on.  Jealousy is sickening to me and a waste of perfectly good happiness. Grow the eff up women.


hmm somehow i feel like this is a stab at me... i'm not Jealous, i just think it's disrespectful...If he was by himself and he told me about it whatever, but if i'm sitting right next to him and the girl is staring hard core, flipping her hair and TRYING WAY TOO HARD, then i get irked... but it all turns out fine cuz the hubby laughs at them which in turn gets me laughing.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

619luv said:


> Hell no its not changing i am 619 till i die LOL.
> 
> -Habitual texters. (loca might oppose to this LOL)


 hhaahah yeah i do! first time ever i sent over 10,000 text this month! no joke lol im gonna try to take a screen s hot of my virtual bill lol


----------



## FloorCandy

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> [QUOTE
> More things that piss me of:
> 
> -Habitual texters. (loca might oppose to this LOL)


 hhaahah yeah i do! first time ever i sent over 10,000 text this month! no joke lol im gonna try to take a screen s hot of my virtual bill lol[/QUOTE]

I love txting! I can have multiple convos at once, and don't have to make an excuse to hang up when I get bored lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> [QUOTE
> More things that piss me of:
> 
> -Habitual texters. (loca might oppose to this LOL)


 hhaahah yeah i do! first time ever i sent over 10,000 text this month! no joke lol im gonna try to take a screen s hot of my virtual bill lol[/QUOTE]

OMG i totally beleive this too!! dang girl


----------



## dan'sgrizz

5100!!! Wooot! Personal best!


----------



## MISSAPBT

wowa! good effort guys! i find it hard to go thru 1500!


----------



## FloorCandy

I forgot the 2 most important things that make me mad
1. Taking my healthy pup to the vet to be spayed, and getting back an intact pup, with soft-tissue damage in her knee, and a huge splint!
2. Being told I'm getting laid off so 5 india employees can take my place for half the price, and then having to TRAIN them. Plus they suck, and barely speak english enough to understand the marketing terms that they have to help our customers with, so when they get asked a question, they give a refund and cancel membership! Great way to save money!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Scabs piss me off too.... Union labor baby!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy

dan'sgrizz said:


> Scabs piss me off too.... Union labor baby!!!!


Hahahaha, I thought like scabs on a cut lol. My nephew has sociopathic tendencies, and he HATES scabs, he draws pictures of gun-knifing other kids because they pick scabs (a gun-knife is a weapon he draws that is a gun that shoots knives). He actually lives in a hospital because of this, and when you ask him about it, he just shrugs and acts like everyone hates scabs and its normal.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

LOL maybe he should work union... Hating scabs is celebrated!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I hate pet owners who aren't responsible enough to propperly confine and spay/neuter their animals. I ran into a lady a couple of weeks ago who said "maan what am I gonna do? my cats pregnant AGAIN!" I said "spay her, it is only $15+ 25$ office visit fee at the humane society" she says "I don't have the money for that" I'm like "dude you shouldn't have taken her as a pet if you can't afford 40 bucks!"


----------



## smokey_joe

MISSAPBT said:


> wowa! good effort guys! i find it hard to go thru 1500!


I've got texting blocked on my phone. I hate it.


----------



## Hirihat

NEELA said:


> I hate pet owners who aren't responsible enough to propperly confine and spay/neuter their animals. I ran into a lady a couple of weeks ago who said "maan what am I gonna do? my cats pregnant AGAIN!" I said "spay her, it is only $15+ 25$ office visit fee at the humane society" she says "I don't have the money for that" I'm like "dude you shouldn't have taken her as a pet if you can't afford 40 bucks!"


don't forget those owners you see at the vet's office having a FIT over the cost of an exam or questiong why they have to have a HW test or fecal done! One of my former fosters was dumped at my vet (who is very cheap) because a round of puppy shots (which is $33) was too expensive! The guy just put her on the counter at 7 weeks old and walked out! The only good thing I can say is that he left her somewhere she wouldn't be euth'd and would be cared for!


----------



## alphamum82

Diesels_Mama said:


> hmm somehow i feel like this is a stab at me... i'm not Jealous, i just think it's disrespectful...If he was by himself and he told me about it whatever, but if i'm sitting right next to him and the girl is staring hard core, flipping her hair and TRYING WAY TOO HARD, then i get irked... but it all turns out fine cuz the hubby laughs at them which in turn gets me laughing.


LOL NOOOO Its not a stab at you. It's a stab at people like my 'friends' who try and try so hard to make me jealous or flirt with my husband and expect him to drool over them. It's like hello, not jealous, quit tryin so hard you look like a fool! LOL


----------



## maggiesmommie

Not in any order--

Ignorance
dog poop
Maggie whining cuz she doesnt get what she wants (but its sooo cute) lol
Slow people in the fast lane
Cops who pass you doing 55mph in a 30mph with no lights on
people who call you and ask if they can call back
calling a 1-800 # about your cell phone and you get someone in Iraq!
Junk mail
SPAM
Spoiled kids who get everything they want
Kids who arent disaplined(sp)
the new cartoons
people yelling when they talk to you and your sitting 1 foot from them
gas prices
wearing white and no matter how hard you try you still spill something
people who dont work and have better stuff then me
Teenagers wanting to get pregnant and when they do they have an abortion or put it off on their parents
Jerry Springer Show
Shows going to commercials @ the best part
And much more to come!


----------



## 619luv

dan'sgrizz said:


> Scabs piss me off too.... Union labor baby!!!!


new word learned for me. SCAB.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

when people expect something or response from you and get mad when its not the thing they expected..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

I HATE WHEN PPL LEAN/SIT ON MY CAR!!!

mother effer get off my ride! hella rude

(just happened, some stupid higschool kid was leanign on my car flirtin with some skanasorus...... chill homie, she know u dont drive that car)


----------



## dan'sgrizz

People who spark a cig in your car THEN ask if they can smoke.... How bout a punch you in the face then ask if it's ok?!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dan'sgrizz said:


> People who spark a cig in your car THEN ask if they can smoke.... How bout a punch you in the face then ask if it's ok?!


lmfaohahahahahahhahahah startin to sound like me... punch to the brain always works


----------



## maggiesmommie

When we lived in Indiana we had a 1994 Chevy Silverado and my dad owned it before us and he smoked in it, well we dont smoke so we never let anyone smoke in it. Well David's uncle was going with David somewhere and he went to get in the truck with a cig in his mouth and david told him no one can smoke in the truck (im allergic) and he started this big scene. They we're going 15mins down the road. His uncle got so upset he drove his own car lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy

oooh...people that assume all shelter dogs or rescue dogs were abused and give them a story even though their story is unknown or limited...grrr


----------



## Sadie

Everything Pisses me off hahaha


----------



## alphamum82

People in general piss me off. Their ignorance and lies and cheating and jealousy and talking in baby voices when you're a freakin adult. USE YOUR WORDS!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

alphamum82 said:


> talking in baby voices when you're a freakin adult. USE YOUR WORDS!


:rofl: WTF?!?!? hahahhaah:rofl:


----------



## alphamum82

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> :rofl: WTF?!?!? hahahhaah:rofl:


OMG YESSSSSSSSSS. A friend of mine can talk like an adult. Use her words but the second a guy is around she's all "Aww I hurted my minger" and carry on an ENTIRE conversation using baby words. I freaking hate that.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

alphamum82 said:


> OMG YESSSSSSSSSS. A friend of mine can talk like an adult. Use her words but the second a guy is around she's all "Aww I hurted my minger" and carry on an ENTIRE conversation using baby words. I freaking hate that.


woooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol

thats all i really can say.... i would go up to her and hit her in the back of the head "aww baby gotta poopie?" in front of watever guy she is actin like that with ahahhah:rofl:


----------



## alphamum82

Actually (sneaky) I plan on it this weekend. We're gonna go chill with a couple guys and get drunk and I'm gonna play more drunk than I am and be like WTF IS YOUR ISSUE WOMAN!??!? USE YOUR WORDS! lol. That'll totally embarrass her but crap man. She's probably embarrassing him by doing it! LOL 

I hate alot of things. Including how I act sometimes hahahah


----------



## Hirihat

dan'sgrizz said:


> People who spark a cig in your car THEN ask if they can smoke.... How bout a punch you in the face then ask if it's ok?!


I smoke and would NEVER do that!! I hate when smokers assume stuff! I don't smoke in my house at all but other people will try because they know I smoke!

On the flip side though, there are people who sit in the smoking section, then bitch like no tomorrow because of the smoke! DUH!! You should've waited for the non-smoking section then!! OOOOH....and I HATE to see little kids in the smoking section of a restaurant! YOU smoke, not that 3 year old! Sit in non-smoking and go to the bar like a decent person!! :hammer::hammer:


----------



## GBandy

In all honesty, coming from a guys perspective. We're not feeling the baby talk either. It's not cute and a grown a$$ woman shouldn't be talking like that, in the first place...lol

Don't worry ladies, some guys are guilty of doing this too. Especially around other peoples animals or children...I say keep the baby talk, for the babies...And let the grown folk carry on...


----------



## MISSAPBT

wHeN PeOpLe WrItE LiKe ThIs - WTF! it DOESNT look cool and what is it acheiving....looking like a spazzo.

Keyboard warriors.

Customers that think your whole working day is deticated to them! "No I have 10 other people wanting things yesterday just like you!"


----------



## 619luv

I hate smart ass little kids.


----------



## Leon

Undercover traffic cops - Good to know our tax dollars going into catching real criminals like moms going little over the speed limit to get their kids to school on time.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Leon said:


> Undercover traffic cops - Good to know our tax dollars going into catching real criminals like moms going little over the speed limit to get their kids to school on time.


hahahaha like the CHP lol


----------



## Hirihat

Leon said:


> Undercover traffic cops - Good to know our tax dollars going into catching real criminals like moms going little over the speed limit to get their kids to school on time.


Is this what happens to th ehall monitors when they grow up???? :rofl:


----------



## APBTMOMMY

People with bad attitudes in general piss me off. Also those who think they know way more than you and they really dont know sh!t.


----------



## 619luv

Hot buildings with a funtional AC unit that is not being used.


----------



## Leon

UFO's - Enough with the A*al probing..land already.


----------



## alphamum82

GBandy said:


> In all honesty, coming from a guys perspective. We're not feeling the baby talk either. It's not cute and a grown a$$ woman shouldn't be talking like that, in the first place...lol
> 
> Don't worry ladies, some guys are guilty of doing this too. Especially around other peoples animals or children...I say keep the baby talk, for the babies...And let the grown folk carry on...


I didn't think it was attractive so thank you for proving my point!! Coming straight from a man's mouth.....or rather, fingers lol. Yeah, I am guilty of talking baby talk to my puppies but I don't even baby talk to my KIDS!!!! :hammer::hammer: Why would I talk that way to a grown man? LOL


----------



## smokey_joe

I hate it when it's raining and you get behind someone and the water is flying off thier car so hard you can't see, and you can't pass for another 4 miles. Ugh....


----------



## dan'sgrizz

infinity8x3 said:


> ppl with god complexes.... You know who im talking about.


er.....God? lol

people piss me off that do stuff ass backwards and think its the right way to do it. People that do a 360 into a parking space infront of you when you were on that side... I HATE PEOPLE THAT DO THAT!!!! stupid directional parking space abusers!!! I HATE GOING OVER TO SOMEONES HOUSE AND NOT HAVING TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe

dan'sgrizz said:


> er.....God? lol
> 
> I HATE GOING OVER TO SOMEONES HOUSE AND NOT HAVING TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE!!!!


I carry baby wipes in my purse.


----------



## purple93lowrider

havin to repeat myself at drive through


----------



## Leon

Gossip....people need to mind their own business.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

smokey_joe said:


> I carry baby wipes in my purse.


Whiping with baby whipes is like christmas for my a$$h0!3 .... if i had a purse... OH MAN IF I HAD A PURSE!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

dog poop on the sidewalk and yards when i walk my dog...like i want my dog to get that dogs cooties..pick it up i carry those little poop bags why cant other people! yuck yuck yuck!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

If someone in your family does a favor for ya *but then *you owe them for the rest of your life...


----------



## smokey_joe

dan'sgrizz said:


> Whiping with baby whipes is like christmas for my a$$h0!3 .... if i had a purse... OH MAN IF I HAD A PURSE!!!


There just ain't no way you're completely right. LOL.


----------



## Leon

People who throw chewing gum on the ground, or stick it under public seats...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

.... When you save someones life and they are STILL ungrateful... Kinda makes you wanna take that gift back


----------



## Hirihat

dan'sgrizz said:


> Whiping with baby whipes is like christmas for my a$$h0!3 .... if i had a purse... OH MAN IF I HAD A PURSE!!!


You can get a really stylish fanny pack! They are very manly! :roll:



Leon said:


> Gossip....people need to mind their own business.


What the hell are you going to do if you don't gossip???? Tend to your own stuff???? Where's the fun in that!!!

Here's one for ya.....I annoy my ownself by being so anal retentive about some stuff!! How back-asswards is that?? LOL


----------



## maggiesmommie

I hate when people smack their lips when their chewing or the people who chew really loud!


----------



## Leon

People who don't use cruise control on the left lanes. If you can maintain your speed, good for you. But for those who have ADD when it comes to speed, please for the love of god use cruise control.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

when ur waitin in line at starbucks, and a groupd of contruction workers (usually my ppl) are chattin the whole way up AND THEN WHEN THEY AR EIN THE FRONT they ahve no idea what the want!!!!

GEEEZZZZZ PICK A DAMN DRINK OR LET ME GO BEFORE U JERKS!


----------



## Leon

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> GEEEZZZZZ PICK A DAMN DRINK OR LET ME GO BEFORE U JERKS!


If they actually named their crap in actual English..it would make it easier to choose.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Leon said:


> If they actually named their crap in actual English..it would make it easier to choose.


hahaha dude i worked for SB for hella long and i agree. i mean ordering a _Granda Mocha Frappucino with a splash of strawberry and 2 pumps of mocha, tall size ice scoop, with whip and chocolate drizzle_is alot to say huh?


----------



## Leon

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hahaha dude i worked for SB for hella long and i agree. i mean ordering a _Granda Mocha Frappucino with a splash of strawberry and 2 pumps of mocha, tall size ice scoop, with whip and chocolate drizzle_is alot to say huh?


If you cant go to coffee place, and say i want a cup of coffee...its just plain retarded. I don't care about frappucino muppachino..or whatever the hell that is. lol.


----------



## smokey_joe

Leon said:


> People who don't use cruise control on the left lanes. If you can maintain your speed, good for you. But for those who have ADD when it comes to speed, please for the love of god use cruise control.


But, my cruise control don't work on my car....


----------



## Leon

smokey_joe said:


> But, my cruise control don't work on my car....


I like you, so i will spare you from my aggressive tailing lol. But for those who do, and have a hard time maintaining their speed...USE IT!..save you on gas as well.


----------



## 619luv

Leon said:


> If you cant go to coffee place, and say i want a cup of coffee...its just plain retarded. I don't care about frappucino *muppachino*..or whatever the hell that is. lol.


muppachino? LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy

people that you start of pleasent and cheerful to and they respond to you with a chip on their shoulder.....life that bad you have to be mean for no reason....its not hard to be nice


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ahah u know wat pisses me off..... "DAISY OF LOVE!" that show is so wack and she is so ugly lol


now they need to make a Brittanya of love lol


----------



## Leon

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ahah u know wat pisses me off..... "DAISY OF LOVE!" that show is so wack and she is so ugly lol


I was flipping through channels and was unfortunate enough to stumble across this piece of rat feces.

I watched it for 20 seconds and i started getting this nauseating feeling, i don't know what it was, maybe it was the fact that she was butt ugly and everyone in the show is so fake and superficial. I would rather watch a bunch of of crack addicted hamsters run the wheel.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i wonder how fast the hamsters would be running?


----------



## Leon

PeanutsMommy said:


> i wonder how fast the hamsters would be running?


----------



## PeanutsMommy

wow hamsters are weird...i wonder if anyone clocks them lol


----------



## Leon

PeanutsMommy said:


> wow hamsters are weird...i wonder if anyone clocks them lol


I don't know, i am sure some are more gamey than others lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

LOL too funny!!! yeah that hamster gave up pretty quick


----------



## Hirihat

can I get some peeve for people who buy pets for their 6 year old kid then get mad at the kid for not taking care of it!?!!?!?!?! WTF!!! 

I just got an email asking for help rehoming a "possible pit mix or terrier mix that we adopted from the shelter for our 6 year old. He is just not keeping up with feeding, watering and walking the dog so we really need to rehome him as soon as possible. My son begged and begged for this dog but he just won't take care of it and I don't want to. Can you help?"......

:curse:  :curse:  :curse:  :curse:  :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## smokey_joe

What about when you pay full price for something then see it on the clearnance rack a week later? Dang, should have waited....


----------



## meganc66

smokey_joe said:


> What about when you pay full price for something then see it on the clearnance rack a week later? Dang, should have waited....


i hateeeee that! sooooo much


----------



## dan'sgrizz

People who give advice on dogs AND DONT OWN ONE!!!!


----------



## redog

when Dan posts what I was gonna say!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO

As aperson that works in retail I can tell you that most stores will do a price adjustment on an item if the sale happens the week after you may the purchase. Hang on to the reciept and ask all they can tell you is no but most stores especially now want happy customers so they will gladly give you the price difference.


----------



## smokey_joe

Hmmm, never thought of that, Sharon.

I hate it when Joe's friends think I'm supposed to be friends with their girlfriends or wives just cause they're friends with Joe. Don't get me wrong, I'm nice, but that doesn't meen we have to hang out and stuff just cause our men do.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

redog said:


> when Dan posts what I was gonna say!!!!


LOL haha dave!!! Yah that bugs me big time!! LOL


----------



## Skreed

People who think they know everything and then make a statement that is totally factually incorrect. 

I also hate the way a lot of people handle the pit bull bread. They use it as a status symbol. And always think there dog is tougher, stronger, and meaner than any other dog. Excuse me for wanting and training my dog to be a big calm teddy bear that wouldn't hurt a fly. I have my dog around tons of kids and other dogs daily god forbid something should happen. I'd rather keep my money, my dog, and everyone else limb's intact.


----------



## Skreed

BTW that hamster is haulin azz! lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy

people that dont understand what they get themsevles into...and make excuses later to make it not look like they are just dumb


----------



## dan'sgrizz

People who think they can trust a pit bull with another dog!!!! LOL sure they can hang out supervised but never trust them!!! LOL I don't trust animals period, they are supposed to trust us... Not the other way around.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

dan'sgrizz said:


> People who think they can trust a pit bull with another dog!!!! LOL sure they can hang out supervised but never trust them!!! LOL I don't trust animals period, they are supposed to trust us... Not the other way around.


i agree...i have seen this with other types of animals too. this breed especially!!


----------



## APBTMOMMY

people.....................


----------



## PeanutsMommy

good one APBTMOMMY  that covers everything


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Lol ty PM....


----------



## mygirlmaile

people who talk about my dog 'eating their dog' when they think i cant hear them...hello! youre 5 feet away!!!


----------



## PitBullSwagga

(+1 to people....)

it's funny, i keep my pitbull in my townhome in a complex where pits are specifically not allowed, yet when i walk my pit at the park across the srteet with the other dogs/ppl mine is the best behaved there. the people that are crossing the street in FEAR are dragging a yapping some-ugly-ankle-biter thats acting agressive towards my dog, while my dog just walks by chillin' doesn't even pay attention....but oooo they are so scary and dangerous...."looking."

replace breed prejudice with irrisponsible owner prejudice.


----------



## razors_edge

greedy ppl piss me the f off ....


----------



## Jenna23

1.) Ignorance
2.) Dumb people who don't know they are dumb
3.) People who can't merge onto the freeway
4.) Rice rockets that want to race me
5.) Dumb cops that pace me b/c I drive a "performance vehicle"---dumb cops period
6.) People that call my dog a "pitbull" lol
7.) People that call my dog ugly
8.) People who talk about you, but wont say it to you "say it to muh face!"
9.) People who think they are more important than anybody else
10.) People that hate because you are doing better than they are---misery loves company


----------



## PitBullSwagga

ha ha, A/C delete on a hot summer's day-


----------

